# Gildensuche - Reaktivierung des Accounts



## Severos (31. August 2014)

Grüße liebe Mitspieler,
Ich suche für einen Neuanfang in WoW eine neue Spielgemeinschaft.
Zu mir:
Mein Name ist Stefan, ich bin 22 Jahre alt, mache zur Zeit eine Ausbildung nach abgebrochenem Studium, und suche eine nette, ungefähr gleichaltrige (gerne auch ältere) Spielgemeinschaft.
Zu meinen Hobbys zählen viel Sport, Musik, mit Freunden unterwegs sein und und und..
Durch meinen Job findet ihr mich bevorzugt in den Abendstunden in der Spielwelt wieder.
Bevorzugt suche ich: 
Allianzseite, da ich Ewigkeiten bei der Horde verbracht habe.
Kein leerer Server, er sollte gut ausgelastet sein.
Eine Gilde, die durchaus auch raidet.
Eine Erwachsene Community, mit der man sich auch mal im Ts o.Ä. unterhalten kann.

Falls sich jemand hier angesprochen fühlt, kann er oder sie sich gerne melden. 
MfG
Stefan


----------



## Aamara (1. September 2014)

Hallo Stefan, 

wir, die Gilde "Echo", sucht nach wie vor nette Leute die gemeinsam mit uns spielen wollen. 

Wir sind allerdings eine Levelstop-Gilde haben aber gestern, den 31.08, beschlossen einen Charakter für WoD freizustellen das bietet den Leuten nun WoD zu erleben und nebenbei wieder die alten Raids in BC zu besuchen. 
Ebenfalls haben wir eine weit ausführlichere Vorstellung über uns hier im Forum und zwar hier *klick* http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206766-a-echo-die-etwas-andere-levelstop-gilde/ *klick*

Um dir noch einen kleinen Überblick über uns zu verschaffen möchte ich dir noch das hier mitgeben: 

*Über uns:*
Fraktion: Allianz
Teamspeakserver: vorhanden
Rollenspiel: wird derzeit nicht betrieben (wenn Interesse besteht treffen wir uns aber gerne)
Server: PVE: EU-Antonidas
Ausrichtung: PVE / Casual / lockerer Levelstop
Alter: Mitte 20 bis Ende 40 (der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ca. 28- 32)
Gildengröße: derzeit 13 aktive Mitglieder mit einigen Twinks 
Gildengründung: 12. April 2014
Raids: überwiegend sonntags, je nach Aktivität der Mitglieder
Bewerbung: http://wowgilden.net...rum_185190.html
Kontakt: über unsere Homepage oder ingame an Cecîle, Séphora, oder meine Wenigkeit Aamara bzw. Squall8502#2853

Falls du Lust bekommen hast dann schnupper doch einmal bei uns rein  

LG
Christoph alias Aamara die frostige, kleine Magierin


----------



## colt179 (2. September 2014)

Hi 



Wir die Gilde Thanatos auf dem server Madmortem suchen immer nach neuen spieler ,zur zeit sind wir freitags mainraid und samstags twinkraid unterwegs außerdem bieten wir flexraids unter der woche an ,die raids fangen von uns ab ca 19 45 uhr an!
Ts ist bei uns vorhanden und wird auch oft genutzt,madmortem ist vor kurzen mit proudmoore verknüpft worden wodurch ein größerer spieler und gildenpool entstanden ist ,madmortem war vorher im ranking auf 86 was nicht so schlecht ist !Es gibt auch einige hardcore gilden die 14 hc haben,dies streben wir nicht an sondern wir wollen in einer angenehmen zeit den content auf nhc clear bekommen ,Mytic ist nur ein wunsch !Falls du interesse hast kannste ja Yano ,Magimax anschreiben !


----------

